# Glasgow Victoria Infirmary, Multiple Visits



## hmltnangel (Jun 6, 2019)

A number of visits were made to this place. A fantastic Victorian era beauty of a hospital in the south side of Glasgow. A central block flanked by Nightingale Wards (which have been kept for conversion) and an A&E department. A lot of fun and games with security were had, along with cleaners and decommissioning contractors. 

The site below, contains some interesting news on the development of the site into 400 homes. 

https://thevictoriaglasgow.co.uk/

The Plan - this is what the new homes will look like






A view from the top





The Wards





Link Corridor to the Nurses House





Into the darkness





Corridors





Main Stairs





Labs





Blood Transfusion Centre





Where the MRI used to be 





Theatres - with working lights 





Theatres used for staorage





Beautiful Windows





The link corridor noted above.... which is where it got interesting. We never knew but we were only two doors away from security when I took this photo. 





I took this photo and as I clicked my tripod closed, we heard the security walkie talkie crackle into life just beyond that bend on the left. Suffice to say we bailed - very quickly





Enjoy the pics folks. Sadly the place is gone now - the Nightingale wards have been retained as per my photo above. But the rest of the site is gone. 
​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 6, 2019)

A nice collection of photos.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 6, 2019)

Oh that's very nice. Shame it's gone.


----------



## smiler (Jun 6, 2019)

Liked the shot of the chair, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 6, 2019)

Stunning shots there, cheers for sharing them with us!


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 7, 2019)

It's nice that.
Some good photos which obviously bring good memories for you.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 7, 2019)

Superb shots, the rooftops are excellent!


----------



## Sectionate (Jun 10, 2019)

nice stuff mate!


----------



## MrSovieticus (Jun 10, 2019)

Top stuff!


----------



## wolfism (Jun 13, 2019)

Another interesting report mate, to be fair I don't have the patience to keep going back night after night…


----------



## stu8fish (Jun 13, 2019)

Super set there.


----------

